# DIY 200: Devon C2C?



## Heltor Chasca (18 Mar 2018)

I am in the throws of route planning a DIY 200 from a campsite at Porlock, just west of Minehead to Ilfracombe and south along the Devon C2C to another campsite near Heybrook Bay, south of Plymouth. About 203km and ascent of 2800m

The next day I would return along the same route back to the first campsite where I would leave my vehicle. About 205km with ascent of 2600m 

Rather than an end to end tour, I’m doing it as 2 x back to back 200s under Audax rules my speed must be 15-30 km/h.

Has anyone got any pointers for me? Thank you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2018)

Take your climbing legs. Expect short and sharp with a coastal route. Think choppy rather than long gradual.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Mar 2018)

Legs will hopefully be in good nick. I’ve had a good look at the comments on this route on other threads. There is some decent route advice. Seems like @Dirk is the local with the inside knowledge. Perhaps I’ll bug him for any tips.

One of my concerns is that much of this route is shared path and although time is against me, I’m not one for antisocial behaviour towards slower riders, walkers and their hounds. Am I barking up the wrong route to do this as a 200km Audax? 18-20 km/h including stops would be my target to finish within the allotted time.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Seems like @Dirk is the local with the inside knowledge. Perhaps I’ll bug him for any tips.


Ask away.
I don't claim to be an authoritative expert, but I do know the area and terrain well and I've done the Devon C2C a couple of times.
Happy to help.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Mar 2018)

Thanks @Dirk 

I’ll camp at Porlock, west of Minehead the night got before I ride. Hopefully they’ll let me keep my pickup truck there. I’ll ride early from there and do the 200+ to include the C2C southbound. I’ve included the Start/Finish points ‘proper’ (Verity & the Ferry slipway as you mentioned in a similar thread) so I’ll do the C2C in completion. I’ll camp over night near Plymouth and then return by a similar route also totalling 200+km. That should wrap up 4 Audax points. Maybe I’ll gave another kip at the same campsite at Porlock where my truck is or just head back home if I’m feeling chipper.

I plan to use my usual Audax bike with 700x32 tyres, lights and a bit more luggage to accommodate my sleeping kit and tent or bivi bag. I’ll be going as light as possible. But maybe I should use my tourer with chunkier tyres.

How’s that for a plan?


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Thanks @Dirk
> 
> I’ll camp at Porlock, west of Minehead the night got before I ride. Hopefully they’ll let me keep my pickup truck there. I’ll ride early from there and do the 200+ to include the C2C southbound. I’ve included the Start/Finish points ‘proper’ (Verity & the Ferry slipway as you mentioned in a similar thread) so I’ll do the C2C in completion. I’ll camp over night near Plymouth and then return by a similar route also totalling 200+km. That should wrap up 4 Audax points. Maybe I’ll gave another kip at the same campsite at Porlock where my truck is or just head back home if I’m feeling chipper.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.
Don't think you need tyres bigger than 32 mm. I'd happily do it on 28s, or even 25s if you were careful on the couple of short rough sections.
The shared path on the Tarka Trail isn't really a problem. It only gets really busy about 8 miles either side of Barnstaple and then only at weekends and during school holidays. Most Grockles don't appear on the trail until after about 10 am, so an early start would avoid most of them.
Which way are you going from Porlock to Ilfracombe? There's some pretty big hills on the way!
What time of year are you intending to do the ride?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Mar 2018)

Appreciated @Dirk Undecided on the exact time of year. Probably late Spring or early Summer 2018.

My rough route from Porlock: Oare, Brendon, Barbrook, Paracombe, Combe Martin, Berrynarbor, Ilfracombe. I was planning to avoid the A39 as much as possible.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Appreciated @Dirk Undecided on the exact time of year. Probably late Spring or early Summer 2018.
> 
> My rough route from Porlock: Oare, Brendon, Barbrook, Paracombe, Combe Martin, Berrynarbor, Ilfracombe. I was planning to avoid the A39 as much as possible.


No easy way to avoid hills unfortunately.
I wouldn't go down through Combe Martin.
From Parracombe head to Blackmoor Gate and then towards Combe Martin, but turn left at Easter Close Cross towards Mullacott Cross then drop down to Ilfracombe. The main road is OK and it's less hilly that way.

Eta - I think I might be inclined to go Porlock - Exford - Simonsbath - Challacombe - Blackmoor Gate as well.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> No easy way to avoid hills unfortunately.
> I wouldn't go down through Combe Martin.
> From Parracombe head to Blackmoor Gate and then towards Combe Martin, but turn left at Easter Close Cross towards Mullacott Cross then drop down to Ilfracombe. The main road is OK and it's less hilly that way.
> 
> Eta - I think I might be inclined to go Porlock - Exford - Simonsbath - Challacombe - Blackmoor Gate as well.



Thank you. I’ll amend my route.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Thank you. I’ll amend my route.


It's a testing route whichever way you go from Porlock to Ilfracombe.


----------



## sheddy (18 Mar 2018)

But will the experience be fun ? 
Stop over at B&B instead?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Mar 2018)

sheddy said:


> But will the experience be fun ?
> Stop over at B&B instead?



I love Audax, despite it often being referred to as ‘Type 2 Fun’, fun is the main plan.

B&Bs unfortunately are a little too salubrious for the likes of me.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2018)

I would have loved to keep you company on some of the southern bits, but won't be recovered enough to ride before July earliest.


----------



## Archeress (20 Mar 2018)

Good luck with it, I lived for 12 years near Tiverton so know the area well, although I didn't cycle as much back then. I would agree with @Dirk about the Tarka Trail as I have ridden some 20 miles of it west from Barnstaple.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MikeG (20 Mar 2018)

I spent my youth in North Devon. When someone says that route is a bit lumpy, a bit of a challenge, it's like saying that Siberia can get a bit chilly.

The thing that would worry me most, though, is how you are going to get in. Border control in that area is pretty strict. It wouldn't do for just any-old-body to be allowed to wander around there willy-nilly. You might help your cause, though, if you mention David Shepherd and David Charlesworth.......and know who they are and were.


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2018)

Avoid anywhere you can hear a banjo playing.


----------



## Ian H (20 Mar 2018)

Min speed on DIYs is 14.3k/hr. 

One version of the old Exmoor Grimpeur went Porlock, Countesbury, then south up the gorge from Lynmouth. One of my old 300s climbed out of Lynmouth through Woody Bay to Combe Martin and on to Ilfracombe. All good fun.

There are three ways west out of Porlock. The middle one, the better-known toll-road, is easiest.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> I spent my youth in North Devon. When someone says that route is a bit lumpy, a bit of a challenge, it's like saying that Siberia can get a bit chilly.
> 
> The thing that would worry me most, though, is how you are going to get in. Border control in that area is pretty strict. It wouldn't do for just any-old-body to be allowed to wander around there willy-nilly. You might help your cause, though, if you mention David Shepherd and David Charlesworth.......and know who they are and were.



Good to know. In my travels over the last 44 years I’ve had plenty of run ins at border posts, but yet to experience issues in Devon...Nope, I remember now. I got stopped by the police at 05:00am on a night Audax (Dartmoor Ghost) going towards Princetown on Dartmoor. A localish LBS had £25k worth of bikes nicked. Do I look the type? Tut.

My link with David Shepherd is of the Loxodonta kind, beng chased whilst in a fishing trip in Charara.

David Charlesworth? Umm...my tool sharpening technique is ok. (ish)

Do I pass?


----------



## MikeG (20 Mar 2018)

Wrong Shepherd, I'm afraid. You want the (dead) cricket umpire, from Instow. His mum ran the post office there, and he tossed a coin with his brother Bill to decide who would go off and play for Gloucestershire, and who would stay behind to run the post office. I think you could probably see David Charlesworth's workshop across the estuary from the post office at Instow, and from North Devon cricket club where the Shepherd's learned their cricket.


----------



## MikeG (20 Mar 2018)

Ian H said:


> .......up the gorge from Lynmouth. One of my old 300s climbed out of Lynmouth through Woody Bay.......



We used to live at Lynbridge (amongst other places in the area), and I proposed to my wife at Woody Bay. You don't realise you live in paradise until you don't any more.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Mar 2018)

When you come down the end of the Plym valley, carry on through Saltram, turn left for Plymstock (at this point you may be better crossing over to the cycle path)
Turn right at the big Morrisons roundabout on the A379
At the mini roundabout outside the store take 3rd exit for Oreston Road
Follow until you see Plymstock road. Go all the way along to Deans Cross traffic lights.
Turn right
Keep on this road to Hooe
Take the left into Jennycliff Lane
Up to Staddon heights
Staddiscombe village
Turn right at the end
Next right to Heybrook Bay.

This route is a bit more interesting than suburban Plymstock, and you get a view just like this...






And a cafe.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Mar 2018)

Sounds more like it @Dave 123 . Thank you.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2018)

@Heltor Chasca - here's the 'flattest' (LOL) route from Porlock to Ilfracombe.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> @Heltor Chasca - here's the 'flattest' (LOL) route from Porlock to Ilfracombe.
> 
> View attachment 401127



Thank you kindly. I’ll have a play tonight with my route and see what I can magic up.


----------

